# Rottweilers and weather tolerance



## Emilio Rodriguez

Jim Nash said:


> As for Rotts we've used them here in the past and they don't hold up to the cold very well.


That's very surprising for me to hear. I don't know what kind of weather extremes you're referring to but I lived in Canada many years and found the rotts handle the cold very well. They love the snow and as long as they have a dog house to curl up to sleep in they're fine. Rotts will grow a thick undercoat in the winter and will appear rough and rugged. On the contrary it's the heat and humidity that rotts have a problem with in my experience.

A couple of dogs I owned in Canada. Given the option of going in the dog house they'd still stay outside.


----------



## Jim Nash

All I can tell you is that was the problem with the Rotts we worked per their handlers . They are required as PSD's to not only search in cold weather but we often have to sit outside on perimeters for extended times with our dogs (no doghouses available ) . 

Our Head Trainer at the time I started in our unit worked a Rott early on along side other Rotts in the unit . We don't pass on dogs that can do PSD work but we need them to do it year round . Rotts didn't .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Those aren't cold weather pictures Emilio, they may be from Canada and show snow, but anyone who has lived here for any length of time can tell by the pics that's not cold weather.


----------



## Erik Berg

The rottweilers biggest problem as a PSD is the lack of drives, there are not many what have what it takes to be a dual purpose PSD due to that fact, a bit to large and to much showbreeding going on.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Just to add Emilio, if you can hear me.

As Canadians, we love the cold.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1303&catid=newimages


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Mine at best were OK in the heat. Cold was never a problem. Hot ??? I didn't bother, it wasn't worth it to get them out of the kennel.


----------



## Chris Michalek

I'm from MN - COLD - moved to Phoenix - HOT- Neither extreme affected her then again we were never out in either for hours on end. There were plenty of times the dogs would be out in the bitter cold horsing around with each other long than I think they should have. Now in Phoenix, I've seen them do similar things when it's 115F but for not as long.


----------



## Jim Nash

Yes our dogs are sometimes needed to stand on a perimeter for a long time in the cold . Rotts couldn't do this as long as our other dogs with thicker coats . Our GSD's get cold after awhile too . It just takes longer .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I remember one winter, it was about two degrees and I am shoveling snow in the hopes that I can put a dent in it before the next 20 inches fell. I was out about 3 hours, and my dogs were dead asleep in the middle of the yard. Never had a problem with cold....ever.

Not sure why anyone else's Rott would. That is curious to me.


----------



## Jim Nash

Our dogs get cold sitting on a perimeter reguardless of it's breed . We need them on point in case the guy bails from the house that's why we are there . 

Sometimes it can take awhile to get another K9 to relieve us . I've also had a situation , where I was stuck in a position with little cover for along time before a SWAT team could get there to get me and my K9 out . We at times get stuck in spots where the dog can't move around or curl up to preserve heat . 

I had gone to a house to try and arrest a methhead on a warrant . While going to cover the back , I suprised the suspect (he suprised me too ) he was in the back chasing imaginary racoons around the backyard with a handgun . He pointed the gun at me and ran in the house before I could shot him . I had taken cover behind a small retaining wall and had no safe exit out . The suspect had the advantage on me from the house so I was stuck there for awhile . There is a need here for a dog with a good tolerance for the cold . Gsd's last for awhile , Rotts not so long but both get cold .

I've had my dogs outside in my yard when it's been bitterly cold too without a problem. Same dog at work like I've discribed , different story .


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Like with any breed it has to do with coat and conditioning. My skinny butt stays outside often and I'm use to it. Shorter coated dogs don't always do well in the cold. And the longer coated breeds can't always handle heat. Snow is snow/32 degrees and you have it, what I'm more interested in is the heat and humidity...

You can fatten a thin coated dog up and ready them for winter. How do they handle H & H????


----------



## Alex Corral

Yeah, it's hard for me to see a Rott having trouble in the cold. I could seem them maybe chilling a bit sooner than a GSD, but I mean how much sooner? An hour? For that to happen, I would think both dogs would have to be out there for a loooong time. To the point it's dangerous to the dog and handler. What about a Mal? Would it be on par with a Rott, or GSD as far as tolerating cold weather?


----------



## Howard Gaines III

My Lab did hours of water work in the '80's. Cold as hell in the Indian River Bay and she would still swim out for killed and injured Brant and Buffies. The difference as I see it, how do you keep and condition the animal? Fat and good food are the sellers to me. "Health food" for working dogs is as dumb as selling snow to the Canadians! Your dog NEEDS high quality food and water. It needs to be conditioned for the elements that it is living in. Anyone can stay outside for long periods of time if your are slowly and properly trained for it. 

Like eating grits!!!!!!!!!!!:-\"


----------



## Jim Nash

I'm speaking from my experiance in my department . Since I've been on we've used GSD's and a couple Mals . We've trained Mals and Dutchies for other departments also . I haven't heard any complaints about their weather tolerance . 

Yes we are out there for a long time . Depending on how cold both my dogs (GSD's) have started to shiver in about an hour to hour and 1/2 . Both were in very good shape . My current is an outdoor dog that has never had a problem in his kennel outside . I've been on perimeters for over 8 hours sometimes . 

Yes it can endanger the dog that's when we get him warmed up . But if we don't have a dog to replace him we are now missing a tool that could help stop some nutjob from breaking the perimeter and getting out into the public .

Rotts got colder quicker . We have that need enough so we don't use Rotts . 

Maybe I should have said Rotts don't tolerate the cold as well as we need them to for what we do .


----------



## Jim Nash

Howard , 

I've worked Labs duck hunting for years and I've had them shivvering with icicles hanging from their wiskers . They can easily warm up by curling up into a ball if they need to . Then they are right back at it . 

From what I was talking about is a dog whose in 1 spot without that capability or simply won't . We need them on point in case the guy runs on foot . Come to think of it on some of the calls I would have let them curl up if they tried but they were too focused on their job (waiting for a badguy to appear) that they never tried . 

It's not a case of conditioning my GSD's could do just as well in the duck blind as my lab . The duck would have just looked alot different when he brought it to me . From hearing others Rotts may have to .

It's about how Rotts worked in cold conditions for our needs .


----------



## Howard Gaines III

With the Lab or even better the Chessie coat, water work and cold go hand in hand. Why haven't you folks looked into some hard Chessies for the amount of cold work you do? On the Eastern Shore, some breed some mean as hell dogs with a nose. There is one guy up state who does PPD work with one.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I never had problems with Rotts in North Idaho winters. But they were not sitting like statues for long periods of time.

When I had my Rott in the Costa Rica jungle he dug a whole in the shade and did not move around much until nightfall. 

He became nocturnal. 

He also had lots of skin problems there that he never had here. When we got back the skin issues disappeared.


----------



## Andy Larrimore

I have been breeding and working Rottweilers for the last 12 years. All of my dogs handle the heat and cold very well. I think conditioning has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Andy Larrimore said:


> I have been breeding and working Rottweilers for the last 12 years. All of my dogs handle the heat and cold very well. I think conditioning has a lot to do with it.


I don't think any amount of conditioning would help a short nosed breed in a jungle environment 6 degrees north of the equator.

I was there for 3 years and he never got used to it.

When he disappeared for a hour I always new where to find him. Our property fronted the ocean. He would be down there swimming by himself to cool down.


----------



## Jim Nash

Howard III asked ;

" With the Lab or even better the Chessie coat, water work and cold go hand in hand. Why haven't you folks looked into some hard Chessies for the amount of cold work you do? On the Eastern Shore, some breed some mean as hell dogs with a nose. There is one guy up state who does PPD work with one. "


Are you joking ? We put out about 30 Patrol dogs a year . It wouldn' be cost effective at all trying to look at that many Chessie's or Labs to get enough to do patrol work . Just trying to find 1 would be alot of work . I'm sure there are some out there but they are rare.

We had a Chessie Lab mix that was a single purpose dog here years ago that could of been a Patrol Dog . The handler moved on to be our SGT. I tested the dog when he retired and he kicked butt . BUT I've seen alot of Labs and Chessies in my time and that's the only one I've seen that could do it .

Andy , our dogs are in good condition . I can tell you conditionong is not the case . It's the inability to move around enough or to curl up that's the cause . I think my hunting Labs would get cold too if they had to do that . Rotts just tended to get colder quicker in that extreme .

Back in Oct. 2000 we had a team of 5 K9's from our department go down to Florida to compete . I was 1 of them . There were about 170 other dogs from all around the country there . We had alot of people come up to us saying our dogs were going to have alot of trouble with the heat because we were from Minnesota . Temps were only in the 70's and 80's with alot of sun . We ended up National Champs that year . These dogs were in no better shape then the ones that were still working the streets back home. We take pride in keeping our dogs in good shape . We get alot of comments from the average citizen on how skinny our dogs look . Most have no idea what a well conditioned dog looks like . 

Lee , you get it . Thanks .

Again I'm not saying Rotts are shivering little wimps .
I'm saying they don't handle the cold as well as the dogs we use for what we need them for .


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Jim Nash said:


> Howard III asked ;
> 
> " With the Lab or even better the Chessie coat, water work and cold go hand in hand. Why haven't you folks looked into some hard Chessies for the amount of cold work you do? On the Eastern Shore, some breed some mean as hell dogs with a nose. There is one guy up state who does PPD work with one. "
> 
> 
> Are you joking ? We put out about 30 Patrol dogs a year . It wouldn' be cost effective at all trying to look at that many Chessie's or Labs to get enough to do patrol work . .


Jim I never pointed out to use Labs for patol work. VERY few could make the grade. I was stating about weather tightness...The Chessie on the other hand, if out of strong lines, now that is a different thing. I have seen some that could make the grade. And understand, we are not telling you what to do with your program...conversation points is all. If what you are doing is working for the venue you are in, do it!


----------



## Jim Nash

My statement still stands . I'm sure there are some(Chessies) out there but not even close to enough of them .


----------

